# Wasp Portrait



## NateS (Jul 25, 2011)

Another 7x stack with the el-Nikkor 50mm f2.8.


41 image focus stack







23 image focus stack






21 image focus stack


----------



## stephras07 (Jul 25, 2011)

*shudder* creepy little effer's.  I hate wasps.  Especially on a 21 inch screen when used to a 13... 

Great shots though.  The damn thing looks like its gonna fly out of my computer and sting me to hell and back.  UGH. 

Did I mention I hate wasps?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 25, 2011)

The detail is amazing.  Not sure how I feel about the lighting though.


----------



## NateS (Jul 25, 2011)

Lighting is definitely where I an going to be working next on this setup.  I have a few diffuser ideas that I want to try do hopefully my lighting will continue to get better.


----------



## Hardrock (Jul 25, 2011)

The 2nd one is fantastic! Great detail!


----------



## Overread (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahh that has to be one of the most interesting eye makeups I've seen on a wasp thus far- most I've seen have a much simpler colour make up - unless its a byproduct of the status of the wasp at the time (ie dead).


----------

